

Andrew Mason is out as CEO of Groupon, here’s his sendoff letter - chriscampbell
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/28/andrew-mason-groupoin/

======
gamechangr
u may want to delete this. it's been posted at least 50 times

